# 17.0.2 Mac OSX obs-studio Build (+Bonus Latest Master Build)



## David Cooper (Feb 1, 2017)

Hi there!

I took the liberty to build obs-studio for Mac OSX latest version w/ latest obs-browser and version 17.0.2.

*Version 17.0.2 (stable) (w/ obs-browser)*

My 17.0.2 Release on Github
OSX Installer: obs-17.0.2-installer.dmg
*My latest development 17.0.3-dtcooper3 tag (0ab1865)*

My 17.0.2-dtcooper3 Development Release on Github
OSX Installer: obs-17.0.2-dtcooper3-installer.dmg

No word on its actual stability. I'm not sure why a 17.0.2 build is not available for OSX.

Thanks,

David


----------



## Jim (Feb 1, 2017)

It's not available because the build server we were using is gone, and we're currently working on a new build server to replace it.  I could put out a build manually, but it'd be without auto-updating, so I've been waiting and hoping that we could get the new build server working and with auto-updates.

Apologies for lack of builds otherwise.  It's been really frustrating because I was basically completely cut off from the old build server, and quite frankly I never expect it to come back because the guy maintaining it just doesn't care anymore and just ignores all communication with him now.  I just got really unlucky and shouldn't have relied on him.

It's kind of you to make a build otherwise.  I should just do it myself and post it, despite the lack of auto-updates.


----------



## David Cooper (Feb 1, 2017)

Cool, thanks Jim. Enjoy! I can build a clean version of the 17.0.2 tag w/ obs-browser if you'd like.


----------



## shiggitay (Feb 2, 2017)

Awesome @David Cooper! I compiled one myself as well: https://my.mixtape.moe/kdhnae.dmg


----------



## David Cooper (Feb 3, 2017)

Build script here for the morbidly curious


----------



## RytoEX (Feb 5, 2017)

@Jim 
Related to this thread...  How's the CI stuff going?  I noticed that AppVeyor seems to be producing builds (yay!), but if I recall correctly, AppVeyor was for Windows builds, not Mac.


----------



## Chidorin (Feb 5, 2017)

with both versions browser plugin outputs "your browser plugin doesn't expose a flash version please install npapi"


----------



## dodgepong (Feb 6, 2017)

We are using Travis for building Mac. I think app signing is the next big obstacle that is being worked on.


----------



## RytoEX (Feb 6, 2017)

dodgepong said:


> We are using Travis for building Mac. I think app signing is the next big obstacle that is being worked on.


That's what I thought (using Travis for Mac builds).  I didn't know about the app/code signing part.  Just saw a new PR related to that.  I'm excited.  I don't use a Mac, I'm just excited about the idea in general.


----------



## David Cooper (Feb 7, 2017)

Chidorin said:


> with both versions browser plugin outputs "your browser plugin doesn't expose a flash version please install npapi"



Do you observe this error in version 0.16.2 available at http://obsproject.com/ ?


----------



## keybounce (Mar 4, 2017)

Bump 



David Cooper said:


> Build script here for the morbidly curious



So I'm looking over this build script. I'm pretty sure I'm using this build (I'm using one tagged 17.0.2.0, and I don't see that version from the ObsProject download page).

You got it to build and work. I'm trying to understand what you're doing. I'm using MacPorts, rather than brew, so I can't just do a copy/paste of this script as-is.

The first thing I noticed is that you are downloading/compiling the Chromium framework. What is that used for in OBS?

Beyond that? You are doing a bit more than just "cmake .. && make", as the official instructions say.


----------



## David Cooper (Mar 14, 2017)

keybounce said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What would you like to know? The Chromium framework is a dep for the obs-browser plugin.


----------

